# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Glen Hive

## Hoomin_erra

Just on the off chance

i don't suppose anyone has an old Glen Hive lying around that is no longer required?

I'm interested in trying to get one of these up and running to see if they work up here.

The old guys must have had a reason for using them up in the Highlands

Barring that, anyone got the plans and dimensions for one?

----------


## gavin

I can imagine that at one time they were used in competitive tournaments.  Tossing the caber completed?  OK, its time for the Single-Handed Carrying of a Glen Hive (with bees) 100yds.

I have temporary custody of the innards of a Glen but not the lifts.  Just a simple box with lid.  If you want measurements of that I can supply sometime.

G.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Can't recall where, but I saw pictures of how they used to slide two long poles under the hive, then one man at the front and one at the back can carry it easily as the legs stop the poles slipping out 
Must be a heavy brute for one man though  :Smile:

----------


## Hoomin_erra

Not intending on shifting it. The beast will stay put.

Measurements would be great G.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

still poking around in old books looking for measurements no luck so far

http://www.beekeepingforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2972

http://outdoorplace.org/beekeeping/ukraine.htm

few pictures here

About page 14 a nice article by John Gleed who used to write for SBA mag as well
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sou...L-VOSw&cad=rja
Pdf of beekeepers quarterly lots of good stuff inc an article about buckfast X bee breeding in Spain  :Smile: 
Easy to see it's pouring rain today

----------


## Jon

What about these pics.

http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/glenhive.html

Says it takes 18-20 BS Deeps.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Jon 

Good one I have ploughed my way through two volumes of "Beekeeping New and Old" no joy 
Another oldie "Beekeeping" by Cumming & Logan has a good photo of one which I might scan in later and a glowing recommendation for the design,which includes the info that Dr John Anderson designed the hive  for and I quote here
"the egg laying capacity of of the Italian Hybrid queens who took the place of the old British Black bees when the latter race was practically wiped out in the early years of this century"  (The book was published 1950)

Dr Anderson was head of beekeeping at North of Scotland College Aberdeen when the hive was put on the market in 1918

So there might be something helpful there in finding the hive plans

www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/contacts/documents/3_theSBA.pdf
page 12 of 14 gives some extra background on the man and the SBA award in his name

----------


## Adam

> What about these pics.
> 
> http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/glenhive.html
> 
> Says it takes 18-20 BS Deeps.


According the Dave Cushman, the Anderson took 18 - 20 and the Glenn, just 15 although from ther photo it looks bigger than 15.

I made a couple of 16 frame nationals with the view that there would be enough space in them. They didn't really work so I now have some 8 frame Nationals instead which work much better.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> According the Dave Cushman, the Anderson took 18 - 20 and the Glenn, just 15 although from ther photo it looks bigger than 15.
> 
> I made a couple of 16 frame nationals with the view that there would be enough space in them. They didn't really work so I now have some 8 frame Nationals instead which work much better.


Adam is that using 14x12 frame or something ??

----------


## Hoomin_erra

Ok, so maybe i have a project ahead of me to custom build one using Smith measurements seeing as that is what i am currently using. I suppose basically it's just a double brood, but horizontally rather that vertically.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Ok, so maybe i have a project ahead of me to custom build one using Smith measurements seeing as that is what i am currently using. I suppose basically it's just a double brood, but horizontally rather that vertically.


how about 14"x12" frames and a broodbox + super fixed together with the super underneath

----------


## Hoomin_erra

Along those lines. But was thinking of tacking 2 broods together giving me a 22 frame long hive.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Along those lines. But was thinking of tacking 2 broods together giving me a 22 frame long hive.


I have the plans for Rob Dartington's long Deep hive somewhere I never got round to making one,
You could borrow them if you like (and I can find them )

----------


## mcfletty

I have 2 old queen excluders and a crown board for a glen you can have, FREE!

----------


## Hoomin_erra

FREE? Where are you?

----------


## mcfletty

kingston by garmouth

----------


## Hoomin_erra

Ooh, close.

I could collect the next time i have to go up to Inverness for work.

----------


## Kate Atchley

Just had a conversation with someone from Inverewe Gardens where they plan to introduce bees. They were thinking of Glen Hives though I may have desuaded them because of the inner and outer size.

But has anyone a Glen Hive to sell or loan to Inverewe?

----------


## Poly Hive

Anderson published plans and people modded them as they saw fit. I have seen "Glens" and owned a couple many years ago now which took 15 frames and 20 frames so they were built with what people had to hand and to suit their strain of bee. 

PH

----------

